# Production Speed



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

So, I was a Tile & Paint Contractor for several years mainly focusing on Tile work and doing some paint. Ultimately fell in love with painting and didn't want to specialize in tile work as much any more. I had this crazy notion that I wanted to go back to school and needed a more consistent paycheck. So I went back into retail for three years. I am now back to being my own boss and painting full time. 

The only thing I am frustrated with is that my production speed is not where I want it to be. I understand that it will take some time to get my speed up to par with what would be considered extremely professional. My work is very good, excellent cuts, great lines and good product knowledge, just working on that speed.

So now to the question, in your guys opinion, on an average how many years would you say it took before you hit a "stride". I understand that there is always room for improvement and every person is different and each job in it's own context. I am just struggling with being very frustrated at myself but refuse to compromise my quality just for speed. My hope is that as I continue through repetition my speed will increase.

Thanks Again


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Speed and quality can both be had. In fact, they often go hand in hand. 

Any particular application system can be mastered with time, say five years. But the real trick is finding the efficient systems to begin with. I spent many years painting things like door casings with a brush. I would say I mastered that technique and was proud of the high quality work I could produce. But these days I hardly ever paint with a brush only and I'm close to twice as fast and get better results. For me, there are just better/faster ways to do it.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

One way to improve speed is in the prep. Getting areas ready for paint is half the battle. Things that can improve speed. 3M masking machine with variable size paper and plastic. Plenty of drop clothes so you can cover entire area your working on instead of moving them as you go. 360 sanding heads can cover alot of ground instead of an idiot stick for sanding walls. For small repairs durabond 5 and a heat gun or blow dryer can save hours of waiting. I think a lot of painters get slowed down by not prepping everthing first. Prep everything first then start painting.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Speed, as it relates to painting, can be determined by many aspects. For example:

1.) *Physiological:* 

-How fast you move
-How short or tall you are
-Endurance
-Dexterity
-Physical impedements
-Full body awareness
-General wellness
-Quality of rest
-Strength or weakness


2.) *Psycological*

-Ability to focus without distraction
-Ability to multi task with distraction
-Mood
-Disposition
-commitment
-temperment
-Motivation
-Discipline
-Phobias
-Procrastination

3.)* Logistical*

- Knowledge and choice of material
-Knowledge and choice of equipment
-Knowledge of the environment
-Planning and forcasting
-Creating check points
-Keeping records
-Training
-Maintaining inventory and or access to materials and equipment
-Sustainable repetion


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Stick with quality and speed will come in time.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Speed, as it relates to painting, can be determined by many aspects. For example:
> 
> 1.) *Physiological:*
> 
> ...


Don't pay any attention to CA, he can't even spell psychological.....:jester:

In all seriousness, I like how CA broke down all these components. I would suggest throwing in a sociological component as well...how well one can work in a group setting. This applies to working with/around tradesmen as well as working around clients. I believe that some perform better in a group setting while others can excel on their own. The really good ones can do either.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

This guy will get you on the right track. :jester:

http://www.jackpauhl.com/


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Im a good salesman by trade and it sometimes is a struggle to work while the homeowner is talking. On the one hand you build rapport, on the other you must be good at multitasking. That is something I am focusing on as well. I as well appreciate the breakdown.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Repetition. Repetition. Repetition.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What's the hurry?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Speed will come. I always tell our guys quality first, speed second. For me speed came pretty quick, I was a skinny hyper kid and picked stuff up very fast.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> Don't pay any attention to CA, he can't even spell psychological.....:jester:
> 
> In all seriousness, I like how CA broke down all these components. I would suggest throwing in a sociological component as well...how well one can work in a group setting. This applies to working with/around tradesmen as well as working around clients. I believe that some perform better in a group setting while others can excel on their own. The really good ones can do either.


I like the sociological component! And I agree 100% with SemiproJohn that sociology can have an impact on speed. 

At the end of the day, speed is just a reckless pursuit if it isn't guided by efficiency.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> Repetition. Repetition. Repetition.


Just like getting to Carnegie Hall...practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Speed, as it relates to painting, can be determined by many aspects. For example:


Most of the guys I know only relate to it as pharmaceutical:whistling2:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

From what I have noticed over the years is that some painters are faster than others but every painter as long as they are trying has a production rate that can make money. The more important part is charging enough. I hope that made sense. I'm just trying to say that while production is important charging enough is more important.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Speed isn't always a good thing. I know a guy who can cut and roll faster then me, and it looks like crap. Get your methods down, then like everything else in the world you will gain speed by doing it repeatedly. 
You ain't gonna get a lot of repeat customers if you have wavy lines and spots where you smacked the ceiling with the roller while doing the walls. Work at what you feel comfortable at and what is giving you the best results. 
" Oh Helen, this room looks terrible"
" It sure does, Irene, but he did it very fast"
" oh I should call him then an have my house painted that fast"


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

How old are you? This will be a big factor. I know many won't want to admit but painting is a young man's game. I would say after mid 40s your slowing down


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> How old are you? This will be a big factor. I know many won't want to admit but painting is a young man's game. I would say after mid 40s your slowing down


I'm approaching a "dead stop" then.

So now I have to learn to hang wallpaper?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Speed, as it relates to painting, can be determined by many aspects. For example:
> 
> 1.) *Physiological:*
> 
> ...



Come on CA. You already know your going to win the paint pro. 

. But awesome break down that's right on the mark 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Come on CA. You already know your going to win the paint pro.
> 
> . But awesome break down that's right on the mark
> 
> ...


I wanted to call BS on that long-ass post of his. 

But yeah, let's call it campaining! 


That's my new word for the day!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I'm approaching a "dead stop" then.
> 
> So now I have to learn to hang wallpaper?


At least then you can raise you hourly. :jester:


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

I am 32. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


> I am 32.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's your problem right there. You're at the pinnacle of your painting abilities. No one will meet your standards at this stage. At least not until you're in your fifties, and only after grinding through the years of denial in your forties. 

I know these things to be true.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> That's your problem right there. You're at the pinnacle of your painting abilities. No one will meet your standards at this stage. At least not until you're in your fifties, after grinding through the years of denial in your forties.
> 
> I know these things to be true.


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> That's your problem right there. You're at the pinnacle of your painting abilities. No one will meet your standards at this stage. At least not until you're in your fifties, and only after grinding through the years of denial in your forties.
> 
> I know these things to be true.


Denial works pretty good. Hoping I can milk it for another 15 years or so.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Denial works pretty good. Hoping I can milk it for another 15 years or so.


I wish you well!

Oh...And don't stop snow boarding. That's what did me in as soon as I stopped..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I wish you well!


The first 25 minutes or so in the morning are the hardest. After that, it's easy.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm finally old enough now that coffee actually is important to helping me get going. I remember when in my early twenties thinking people were crazy to need coffee to help wake up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm 38 and can't handle caffeine, even small amounts affect my night's sleep. Have to make do without it.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Caffeine is legal speed here in the states.


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

It's huge in Australia too, at least in Melbourne. Everyone seems to be hooked on the stuff.


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


> Im a good salesman by trade and it sometimes is a struggle to work while the homeowner is talking. On the one hand you build rapport, on the other you must be good at multitasking. That is something I am focusing on as well. I as well appreciate the breakdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is a balancing act right there. If the homeowner is lingering in the work area and is talking my guys ears off I usually just make a joke like "Hey Mr. Homeowner my guys love to talk but don't get them going or they will never finish the job. Isn't that right (insert painters name)?". I can usually get away with that seeing as I have already built my rapport during the bidding, contract signing etc. They usually get the hint.

In extreme cases I can refer to the contract item that states that immediate work areas must be kept clear of other trades, pets, children and anyone not performing the work. Its an insurance liability issue. Have only had to do that once though.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else, but I don't think I ever hit my 'stride'.  It's not very often that I am completely happy and content with how much work I got done in a day. In fact, this is probably the hardest thing to deal with as a one man painting show because you always want to do a nice job, but in the back of your brain you are realizing that all the stuff you take your time doing so perfectly, nobody is going to recognize that perfection except for you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

speed and quality is a tough balancing act.

and remember the old saying, 

"If it seems there's not enough time to do it right, there is always enough time to do it again”

Too often, speed kills production, but slow and steady wins the race.

I remember my first week with a brush in my hand, boy were my lines slow and poor. But as I gained competence and confidence, lines were quicker and quality better, but always a point of diminishing returns. And I have no idea how long it took to become good yet not slow. 

Concentrate on being steady and focused. Repetition creates ease of doing.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm with Carl. I don't think I ever developed a sustainable stride. And it wasn't due to the aging process, injury, or lack of interest. I just find that with all the variables and processes to providing the painting product, there was little room for isolating a particular discipline that I could build a stride from. I mean, I have my productive days and not so productive days, but I'm certainly not hitting homeruns every day because I developed a stride.

I basically look at a successful day as making any progress while coming home safe and sane.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would basically sum up speed and production as mastering logistics as a whole.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

A big factor in completing a job efficiently is thinking through how to keep the job moving without delays. When starting a new job, I visualize the steps needed to make things flow well and reduce down time. At that point, I make a plan, and sometimes even write it down if it is a large job. For example, what do I do while the patches and caulking is drying? If 2 coating trim, I do the first coat before painting any walls(excluding baseboard) because I can fly through it, not having to be careful with the walls. While walls are drying, you can first coat doors, etc.

Another element is being able to do the cut-in efficiently. You can see how long of a run you are doing and try to increase the length of your runs in small increments. You could experiment with brushes that hold more paint or increase the amount of paint you pull on a run. With a 3" brush, I try to pull 2 to 3 feet at a time.

Rolling is not as much of a variable, however you can guage whether each job is worth using a 14 or 18 inch cover to increase surface area. With non-sheen paints you could use a thicker nap to hold more paint, etc.

It can take years to hit your stride, but like others have stated, speed comes with repetition. Keep maintaining quality and you will be fine.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think if you are truly serious about getting really fast and still do quality you will. Are you sure your boss has realistic demands for you? Some bosses are never happy, I've been one and i'm working on changing that! lol

straightedgepaintingllc.com


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, to clarify I am self employed and developed my skills through the school of hard knocks, on my own. The only problem with this is I don't have a barometer from working for a big outfit, I live in a pretty small town and there aren't many big painting outfits to offer good options. With my age and a wife and kid I am not really in a position to go be an apprentice and make ten bucks an hour. I have done a lot of painting, however I am just always concerned with my speed, but I'm ocd and can't sacrifice my quality. My business partner is a general contractor where as I am specialized in painting. The thought behind this was that we could expand the scope of our services and I wouldn't be working by myself anymore. Then after that I had a really good paint contractor who works for high end builders who has been painting for 25 years offer me the opportunity to help him and actually pay me well. But I couldn't bail on my business partner. It bums me out because I know he is bummed when we are painting thinking it's taking too long, and I am feeling like a dummy trying to help him build decks. AAAGH. Sorry to vent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I would basically sum up speed and production as mastering logistics as a whole.


That has only been done once in our industry.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> That has only been done once in our industry.


JP may have presented logistics to PT, but I don't necessarily believe he mastered them any more then the rest of us.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

again, what's the damn hurry:blink:



speed kills




trust me, I know


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

32! you are in your prime. Getrdun


----------

